#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Thanksgiving/Christmas 2012 & New Years 2013 Holiday Visit to the USA

## SEA Traveler

*Thanksgiving/Christmas 2012 & New Years 2013 Holiday Visit to the USA:*

Just 3 days prior to the US Thanksgiving Day, the wife and I decided to go back to the USA for a Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years Holiday.  Visit the Daughter & Son and their families, visit my siblings, visit our Thai/American friends, eat good holiday foods, and generally have a good time as the end of year holidays is always a festive time in the US and there are always a lot of get togethers with copious amounts of food and drink.

I went on line and purchased the Delta tickets on the evening of 20 Nov 2012 and we departed a "zero dark thirty" from Bangkok on the 21st of November.  The routing being BKK to Tokyo, Tokyo to Detroit, Detroit to Harrisburg, Pa's Airport in Middletown, about a 30 min drive from Case SEA Traveler not far from the US Army's War College in Carlisle, Pa.

Flight was uneventful, Sister picked us up at the airport and drove us to Casa SEA Traveler.  After a good nights sleep, the spouse and I headed down to the Daughter, Son-in-Law, and Grandson's house about an hour West for the Thanksgiving Day festivities.  Roast turkey, ham, greened beans, mashed potatoes, noodles, vegetables of various variety, chips and dips, cookies and pastries, and some great tasting "cappuccino" for after the meal.

This was the first time since the previous year at the same time that we had seen the Grandson.  He has grown and is now 1 year 8 months and has a great personality and disposition.  A real joy to be around.

Here are a few photos from the Thanksgiving Day festivities:  (but first I need to download them into the gallery)....

----------


## SEA Traveler

Myself, Wife and Grandson reuniting on Thanksgiving Day after 1 year absence.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Myself and Grandson doing some tricks in the family room before dinner.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Wife wanted to get in on the action so she also rough housed with the Grandson a little.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Outside in the Daughters yard giving the Grandson a ride on the swing.

----------


## SEA Traveler

And here is the Wife giving the Grandson a swing.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Here are a few photos form our Dec 2012 Christmas Tree Farm visit where we took the Grandson to cut this year’s Christmas tree.  The Christmas Tree farm provided a wagon ride out to and from the farm area from the parking lot, a saw to cut the tree, a tree wagon to pull the tree from the tree planting area to the wagon ride pickup point, tree wrap in twine, and hot coffee/cocoa and cookies.  It’s the second annual event where we took the Grandson to cut the Christmas tree.

  YaYi with Grandson at the Christmas Tree Farm barn before heading out to where the trees are planted.  


 


PaPa with Grandson headed from the Christmas Tree Farm barn to the Tractor and Wagon that will take us out to where the trees are planted.


 


PaPa with Grandson getting onto the Wagon that will take us out to the tree farm area.


 
  Wife with the tree wagon at the tree farm area.  Now to look for the right tree to cut.

----------


## SEA Traveler

YaYi with Grandson looking for the perfect tree.


 


YaYi and PaPa with Grandson with the perfect tree in background.





YaYi and PaPa with Grandson cutting the perfect Christmas Tree.


 



Grandson riding the tree wagon.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Myself with Daughter and Grandson in the wagon headed back to the Christmas Tree  barn:


 


Son-in-Law, Grandson, and PaPa (that’s me) putting the final decorating touches on the Christmas tree.  


 


An enjoyable day!

----------


## Eliminator

Great pics ST and Happy New Year to you and yours.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Great pics ST and Happy New Year to you and yours.


Back at you Elim and I know that you know all about the Pa winter's cold and snow....  :-)

----------


## aging one

Nice mate, really well done.  :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

Haven't seen a full gun rack like that in over 33 years. Nice pics.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Haven't seen a full gun rack like that in over 33 years. Nice pics.


nice observation....  and that's only what fits in the gun rack that is in the living room.  call me a red neck but I choose to utilize my 2nd amendment rights.

----------


## sabang

It's obviously chilly in PA this time of year- bit surprised to see Mr SEA sporting a cosy set of gloves outdoors, but Mrs SEA toughing it out with bare hands! She's made of sterner stuff than Mrs sab, who used to rug up like an eskimo for our mild in comparison Adelaide Hills winter.

Happy new year to you both.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Nice. Little bloke looks singularly unimpressed though.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> It's obviously chilly in PA this time of year- bit surprised to see Mr SEA sporting a cosy set of gloves outdoors, but Mrs SEA toughing it out with bare hands! She's made of sterner stuff than Mrs sab, who used to rug up like an eskimo for our mild in comparison Adelaide Hills winter.
> 
> Happy new year to you both.


Thanks sabang for the holiday greetings and that same greetings is offered to yourself and Mrs sabang.

Wife loves the cold and snowy weather.  She has gloves but just chooses not to wear them.  After 2 of the snows, Mrs SEA Traveler went out on a walkabout of the area, pictures that I will post a little later.

As for the sternness of Mrs sab, well, she has put up with you all these years right....?  I say that she is made of some pretty sturdy stock...  :-)

Cheer Mate!

----------


## sunsetter

> Myself and Grandson doing some tricks in the family room before dinner.


cool, used gt this from my uncles, i in turn delivered this procedure to my nephews, called a lolly lox where i come from  :Very Happy:  


nice thread mate

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> 
>   Myself and Grandson doing some tricks in the family room before dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool, used gt this from my uncles, i in turn delivered this procedure to my nephews, called a lolly lox where i come from  
> ...



Thanks Mate.  I'm trying to get to the point where the Grandson and I can do "stander on the footer" as we call it.  While I'm laying on the floor with legs and feet upwards, the boy will stand upright on my feet.  First while I am holding his feet and then without any holds.

Interesting how things are similar in different countries... and how those traditions are passed on.  I like to think that these tricks are old school.  just like myself....  :-)

----------


## armstrong

I think you look like a (nice) gangsta.   Sopranos like.    :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I think you look like a (nice) gangsta.   Sopranos like.


Good choice not to have used the derogatory and/or raciest term "Mafia"....  I would have had to hurt ya!  :-)

----------


## Storekeeper

By the way ... Was that a Noble Fir you picked for the tree?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> By the way ... Was that a Noble Fir you picked for the tree?


you know, I really can't remember what kind of tree it was we were looking for or what kind of tree it actually was that we purchased.  I know that the daughter will remember so I'll ask her and get back on that issue.  thanks for the observation.

----------


## SEA Traveler

I may have posted some of these photos previously but want to get them included into this thread and am including them and the narrative.  Stay with me here….
  Before Christmas, there was a local winery, “BUDDY BOY” Winery to be specific, that was hosting a wine tasting event for the whole weekend.  The wife and I headed out to the winery which was about 30 min from our Stateside residence with some friends of ours.  There was wine tasting, food, 2 bands, an outside fire pit, and wine for the purchasing.   

 



 


After parking the car, we took a wagon ride in a hay filled wagon to the event.






Wine Tasting.


 


Toasting to good health and fortune.


 

 

 




and of course there was some dancing and air guitar playing.


 



 


After 3 bottles of wine, a bunch of cheese and bologna, some bowls of hot soup,
  and a lot of music, we called it a day and headed home.  An enjoyable day!

----------


## Chairman Mao

Good on ya Buddy Boy. 

nice thread thanks.

----------


## terry57

Great quality family thread.

Great stuff cheers

----------


## SEA Traveler

Thanks Terry and CM for the complements.  

More of photos from the US Holiday visit to be posted.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Just prior to Christmas, the whole SEA Traveler clan the included siblings, their spouses & children, some Out-Laws, and a few friends gathered at my younger sister’s house for our annual pre-Christmas get together.  Here are a few photos from that event: 

  Mr & Mrs SEA Traveler with the obligatory photo in front of the Christmas Tree.




 




SEA Traveler with younger siblings with obligatory photo in front of the Christmas Tree.




 




Present opening time.  Daughter and Grandson opening up a present with nephew and SIL in the background.  The Grandson’s present is actually the annual collectors HESS Christmas vehicle that they put out.  This year it was a cargo helo with a HESS Fuel Truck that fits into the Cargo Storage area.  A bargain for $19.95 or what ever it is they charge.  This is the second year that the Grandson has received a collectors item.




 



 


Here’s the Grandson doing Psy’s Gangnam Style dance to the U-Tube video.




 


And Mrs SEA Traveler getting a laugh out of the Grandson’s dancing.




 




SEA Traveler with nephew, nephew, brother, and SEA Traveler’s Son.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Mrs SEA Traveler with nephew, niece, and niece.




 




SEA Traveler with 10 year younger brother.








Younger sister with Greek spouse of my brother and her mother who immigrated from Greece years ago.








SEA Traveler’s Daughter and Grandson.




 




Mrs SEA TRAVELER saying goodbyes with GF of younger brother and younger brother and sister in the background.




 




Good night all and what a pleasant day with the family.

----------


## Loy Toy

A very happy family along with an even happier Mr. & Mrs SEA Traveler. 

Thanks for the pics mate and when are you coming back? My arms almost ready for a game of golf.   :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

So here we are finally at Christmas day.  Again we were at the daughter’s place as she wants her Son, Mr & Mrs SEA Traveler’s Grandson, to experience the Christmas thing at their house.  That means we get to sleep in on Christmas and head on down to her place late Christmas morning.  
  Daughter kept the event as an immediate family affair so the gathering was myself and Mrs SEA Traveler, Daughter, Son-in-Law, and Grandson, and Son and his Girlfriend. 
  Food and drink were plentiful, the presents wrapped and looking pretty, and the company just the way I would have wanted it.
  Here are just a few photos of that wonderful Christmas day.

  Presents and food are already in the car and here are Mr. & Mrs. SEA Traveler headed out on Christmas morning to the Daughter’s place.


 




At the Daughter’s place with Grandson.














SEA TRAVELER with Daughter, Grandson, and Son.




 






SEA Traveler and Mrs. SEA Traveler camped out near one of the food tables.




 






Mrs. SEA Traveler with the Daughter.




 






Grandson with Daughter and Son-in-Law.




 






Daughter, Son & Grandson.




 






SEA Traveler and Son.
 








I opted to exclude the Christmas Day food and gift opening photos as I think I included them in a previous thread.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Christmas Snow photos while Mr and Mrs SEA Traveler were in the States on holiday.  These photos are @ and around the Case SEA Traveler in Central Pennsylvania, USA.  Not a lot of snow fall this time but it made for a White Christmas and gave the Mrs the opportunity to once again act like a kid and play in the snow.

----------


## SEA Traveler

More snow photos and out and about in the area of Casa SEA Traveler in the USA.

----------


## Loy Toy

Looks cold mate but seems Mrs SEA Traveler is adapting real well.

----------


## Loombucket

Nice to see some good, old fashioned, festive family pictures. Great stuff mate and thanks for sharing. Seasons greetings to you and yours.

----------


## natalie8

Nice thread SEAT.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Thanks for the encouraging comments.

LT, with as many time and as much time Mrs SEA T has spent in cold weather climates while globetrotting with me around the world, she has more than acclimated herself to the cold weather.  It is me who has the aching bones from the cold and damp weather.

Loombucket:  Your right about the family thing.  Heck, at this point it is the sharing of knowledge and providing insight to the Grandson that bring so much joy.

Nat:  thanks and stay tuned for some more holiday trip photos in the next few days.

----------


## natalie8

> It is me who has the aching bones from the cold and damp weather.


Me too and I don't miss it one bit. 




> Nat: thanks and stay tuned for some more holiday trip photos in the next few days.


Thanks!!!!!

----------


## astasinim

Great family photo`s SEA traveler. Looks like you`ve all had a great time.

----------


## yortyiam

You've got a great family S.E.A .T :Smile: . Lucky You!

----------


## Mathos

Great Thread Sea T, good reading great photographs.

Enjoyed.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Last weekend the sun was out and the chilling weather gave a slight reprieve from the frigid temperatures we had been experiencing here in Central Pennsylvania in the USA.  A good day for the wife and I to go out for a walk.  We decided to take the 15 min drive to “Italian Lake” in the Uptown Harrisburg area.   This “Italian Lake” has some memories for me as about 55 years ago when I was 5 years old, my dad used to take me to the lake in the winter time so that I could learn how to ice skate.  In fact, it was the location where almost everyone in the city learned how to ice skate.  There was a small concrete lodge up on the hill beside the lake where during the winter there was an almost constant fire burning in the fire place to warm the skaters during the time outs.
  I regress.  I apologize.  It was a beautiful day and we took our walk around “Italian Lake” and the surrounding area.  Here are a few of the photos of the SEA Traveler’s at “Italian Lake”

  The hillside not far from “Italian Lake”


 




Mrs SEA T at the edge of the lake.


 






The SEA traveler’s at the edge of the lake.


 




With the bridge that separates two portions of the lake in the background.







Mrs SEA T on the bridge over the lake.


 


and as the sign indicates, there are lots of duck and geese that visit the lake and cross the soi at this point.


 




Another enjoyable day…  It is the small things in life that make it enjoyable….

----------


## somtamslap

Nice. A merry Christmas if there ever was..

Thanks for sharing, big Papa.. :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

Cheers ST! Nice thread! You had a great holiday season I can see!

----------


## Cujo

It looks odd to see people wearing shoes inside.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Somewhat of a stressful holiday trip as there are always family issues that need to be dealt with and being  the patriarch, much to my chagrin, I am always looked to resolve those issues. 

None the less, we will probably be back in the US for Christmas 2013 and New Year 2014 holidays...

Slap, no problem son, always enjoy sharing...

bsnub, yes, nice holidays and getting ready for the inevitable departure back to the warmth of LOS.  Wifey would much rather stay in the US but will follow me as she has followed me all over the world during my career and old habits die hard.

You are too correct Koojo.  wearing shoes alone has been odd let alone having them worn in the house.  I can say though that at Casa SEA Traveler's we abide by the Asian tradition of taking the shoes off in the house as we find it a lot more hygienic.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Today’s pictorial of Mr & Mrs SEA Traveler’s 2012/2013 holiday trip to the USA takes us to the port city of Baltimore, Maryland.  In addition to being the birth town of my maternal grandmother, Baltimore’s Inner Harbor is the location of the National Aquarium in Baltimore.  The spouse and I wanted to take the Grandson on this outing as he enjoys the fish and sea creatures and the fact that it is only a 2 hour drive down the expressway, we decided the day trip with the Grandson, Daughter and SIL would be nice.
  We loaded up the car and headed out early on a Friday so the pedestrian traffic within the aquarium would be less than during the holiday weekends.  

  Obligatory group photo.  Wife and myself with Grandson, Daughter and SIL.




 






And here is one of just the spouse and myself.




 




Here we are at the entrance to the Aquarium.




 




with the Grandson on the steps leading up to the tropical gardens.




 






and down the steps from the tropical gardens.




 






myself with the Grandson with some hands on time with the tortoises.




 






Grandson was looking to cop a feel of the female manikin scuba diver…




 






The colorful jellyfish exhibit caught the Grandson’s attention.




 






and of course what is a trip to the harbor without a photo with a ship.






  Although the wife had a winter coat with her, the wife embraces the colder weather and was more comfortable having her photo with her coat off,  where as myself, being an old timer, prefer to be warm and kept my coat on.







Feeding the seagulls and pigeons outside on the dock.

----------


## SEA Traveler

While on holiday back in the States, I received a request from the daughter to make a wooden stool for the Grandson.  So, I designed a basic wooden stool with a step and storage compartment, submitted it to the daughter for approval, purchased the wood, glue, hardware, and stain to construct the stool and proceed to begin it’s construction.  I figured about 20 hours worth of work and a case of Corona were needed to complete the effort.


  I did have a little assistance from the Grandson as you will see from the following photos and the work was done over a period of 3 separate days over a 2 weeks time window.  The work on the wooden stool was done in the heated work area of the garage at the Daughter and Son-in-Laws home.


  After making the templates for the various sections wood stool to the design specs I cut the lumber into the various panel sections as well as the support frame, shelving and kick plate pieces.  I used third hand clamps to assist with the holding of the panels and support frame pieces together until I had the basic frame and panels loosely assembled.   



  I used wood glue and counter sunk wood screws to secure the frame and panel pieces.  The following series of photos shows some of the assembly process along with the drilling of the wood screw holes, sanding the wood, and of the assistance I received from the Grandson.


















 





 



 



 




and this is what the wooden stool looked like after the 2nd days effort.

----------


## SEA Traveler

The next time out to work on the project, I filled in the counter sunk wood screw holes with wood putty, sanded the assembled wooded stool, stained it, let the stain dry, sanded the wood stool again with steel wool and fine sand paper, used a tack cloth to clean the sand paper remnants off the wood stool, and applied the final stain to the wooden stool.





 

 


 


 



  That was enough for one days worth of work and it was nearly finished anyways.  Only the final touches remained to be applied.  I went to a local trophy and plaque shop where I had a brass plaque made so that the Grandson know who it was that made and gave the wood stool to him.  The stool was sturdy and should last a lifetime.  Here is the finished product…

----------


## SEA Traveler

There is a local ski slope near to where our Stateside residence is located.  It’s name is “Ski Roundtop”.  Nothing like the monstrous ski resorts in the Utah, Vermont, or the Pocono Mountains of Pennsylvania but a nice mountain to ski on none the less.  I did a lot of skiing there when growing up and the daughter did some downhill racing for the “Ski Roundtop” team back when she was in high school years ago.  The mountain also has some nice mountain biking trails that I rode on years ago and often took the Son there to ride mountain bikes back about 16 years ago.  All great fun.
  Although the wife has been to this “Ski Roundtop” resort previously, as well as ski resorts of Vermont and Pocono mountains with me before, we always like to take the 35 min ride to the slopes when we are in town so that is what we did this Sunday afternoon.  Here are a few of those photos.



   and here is a look at the mountain slopes from the approach a few mile or 2 out.  There are lots of apple orchards to pass through to get to the mountain resort.







 


 


 




here I am catching a nap and some of the suns rays:


 


 




Mrs SEA Traveler warming up by the outside fire pit.


 


 




and here, Mrs SEA Traveler doing a little tubing.

----------


## SEA Traveler

A few more photos at the local ski resort.

 


Mrs SEA Traveler realizes that the outside fire pit needs some more wood put on it.








 and now we can enjoy the fruits of the labor of putting more wood on the fire.

----------


## SEA Traveler

During the various family and friend get together’s held during our 2012/2013 holiday visit to the States,  Mrs SEA Traveler received many requests to provide some Thai Food Cooking Lessons.  One of the requests she honored was when my brother’s wife asked us to drive the 2 hours down to Philadelphia to spend the day and to give her some Thai Food Cooking Lessons.
  "Pad Thai" and "Pork Basil" Noodles seemed to be the primary area of interest for the instruction.   So, off to Philadelphia we go.  Shortly after arrival we all piled into the care again and headed off to the Asia market to get all the ingredients.  We found everything needed to have the Asia feast. We found and purchased ingredients necessary to make Korean Bulgogi and Cucumber Kimchi, Thai "Pad Thai" noodles, Thai Pork Basil noodles, Vietnamese Spring Rolls and some desert. We had an appetizer at the Asian market with all the prepared foods that were there. We had Kimbop (rice rolled in seasoned dried seaweed with vegetables), dried persimmons, spicy squid and other things.  Mrs SEA Traveler said that the Sister-in-Law was a good student and from the praises of the way the food tasted while and after we were eating, I have to agree because the food was magnificent. Good job to the student and the teacher.   Well done.

  Here is Mrs SEA Traveler giving the Sister-in-Law some tips on making Vietnamese Spring Rolls.



   More students gather.  SEA Traveler’s Brother and Sister accompany the Sister-in-Law while MRS SEA Traveler is giving the instruction.






  and here the student is sampling her work with myself, the teacher (Mrs SEA Traveler), and my Sister looking on.






  here is SEA Traveler’s Brother outside barbequing the Korean Bulgogi and enjoy a cold beer.






  OK, Thai “Pad Thai” is done.





 The foods all cooked and the dinner table set, 






  SEA Traveler and Siblings getting ready to eat.

----------


## SEA Traveler

We scheduled the return to this years holiday visit to the States for after the Son’s birthday.  We took the crew out to the “Red Lobster” for the Son’s birthday.  



Here is the crew we took.






  This last Saturday of our visit the wife and I took the Grandson along with the Daughter and SIL to the local Capitol Park to feed the squirrel some peanuts.  The Grandson enjoyed being outside and feeding the squirrel.


  Here are the wife and  Grandson entering the park.






  Mrs SEA Traveler with Daughter, Grandson and SIL at the park.






  Daughter and Grandson in the park.






  SEA Traveler with daughter and Grandson in the park.


 




SEA Traveler with Grandson in the park feeding the squirrels.

----------


## natalie8

Great pics again, SEAT. The Thai / Korean spread looks really nice.

----------

